# Kestrel or Silverline



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

First post here Been a fan of this site for a long time now and have also been reading reviews and thought its now time to get involved.

My Names Raj and I'm from South East of London. I have always been keen on washing, polishing cars and I now want to buy and try out my first machine. The reason being, is because, although I can achieve a high gloss finish to my paint there are always noticeable swirls, hairline scratches under the light.

Being my first time with a machine, I want to opt for something cheap and want to go with one of the below - pleas can you help me with pro's and con's from users who may have used these machines themselves.

A:
http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/kestrel-rotary-polisher-sim-180-543-p.asp

B:
http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/silverline-silverstorm-rotary-polisher-1200w-motor-550-p.asp

Ideally I want to get a machine with a few different sizes of backing plates along with pads so I'm ready and set.

I have used rotary machines before, but this was some time ago now and really just want to get hold of one now for my own personal collection.

Which would you recommend..

Thanks Raj.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Silverline, the kestrel isn't worth the extra money, the only difference is the trigger lock.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

the kestrel as it has a lower start speed


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

I was in the same boat and went Kestral from CYC no regrets lower start speed and lock worth the money IMO :thumb: but I am no expert:buffer:


----------



## LaugarShabz (Oct 20, 2011)

Have got the kestrel and had it for roughly three or four years. 
Never let me down so far.


----------



## LaugarShabz (Oct 20, 2011)

From the pic, it looks like the silverline has got trigger lock.


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

hmmm still not sure which to go for lol 

Does anyone know if I can get a package, even if it is a separate thing for backing plates and pads for either of the machines?

Which ever one has a reasonable package, I will go with that. I don't mind buying either A OR B so long as there is like a separate starter pack of these goodies I can buy..(Hope that makes sense)


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

silverline tools ive had experience with before and not been impressed.
id go for the kestrel over this alone personally.
Ive been looking at the kestrels and have chosen to go for the pro when i bite the bullet.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I've had my silverline for nearly 2 years and it's still the same as it was when I got it apart from the 10M or so lead now.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I used my sliverline for years, never let me down or had any issues with it...

:thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I've had my silverline for a good while and its never missed a beat and I've done plenty of cars with it, for the money I'd consider it a bargain, feck me you'd spend more going out for a nice meal and that certainly won't last you a few years :thumb:


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

Right - I think I'm sold...Silverline it is then boys 

Can I get smaller backing plates for this with small pads?

(Please excuse my newbie like question lol - I'm so sure you can but I have to ask) A link would be great 

Cheers.


----------



## dombooth (Apr 30, 2011)

shinie said:


> Right - I think I'm sold...Silverline it is then boys
> 
> Can I get smaller backing plates for this with small pads?
> 
> ...


I've got the Silverline and it's fine.

Cheaper here... http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverline-...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=diy&qid=1310941323&sr=8-1

Backing plates - http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/3M_125mm_Perfect-it_III_Rotary_Backing_Plate_M14_1.html

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Festool_PT-STF-D80-M14_70mm-Backing_Plate_1.html

Dom


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

dombooth said:


> I've got the Silverline and it's fine.
> 
> Cheaper here... http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverline-...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=diy&qid=1310941323&sr=8-1
> 
> ...


Thats brilliant - Thanks alot Dom!

Damn those backing plates are expensive compared to the machine lol Gona pop an order through now so I can start :buffer: sometime after the xmas break from work.

Thanks again everyone for the helpful views on both machines :wave:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I know you have already made your mind up but I too have a Silverline and think it is very good  Have got good results from it :thumb:


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

WP-UK said:


> I know you have already made your mind up but I too have a Silverline and think it is very good  Have got good results from it :thumb:


Thats good stuff man. Surprised at how many people actually own this tool..I saw this tool a very long time ago and thought na, its not really gona do the correction I want to do, but over the months, have read reviews and had a good feedback, so yeah, defo enthusiastic about getting this into my collection and doing a proper job.

A question for all:
I've got a few different wax/polishes etc...what would u suggest I use to get rid of the hair line scratches which are visible under close inspection or obvious, under a light?

Megs - Ultimate compound? (Found this worked great even when using by hand)
Meg - Deep crystal carnuba wax?
AG - SR?

I think these are the best three candidates I have..also got turtle wax (some nanotech thingy, which is a paste but I'm not too fond of it) ,Tcut, Turtle wax, Turtle liquid wax...dont think these would be right to use on the machine..

I will seal it all with collinites 476 as this stuff works brilliantly..has been on the car now coming upto 3months and after a jet blast the car looks awesome again!

(It will of course go through the whole wash and clay process before I attack it with the machine)


----------

